# المنتديات الأدبية > منتدى الشعر والنثر > منتدى الشعر والخواطر المنقوله >  >  ..[قومي نآمـي].. آحمد الصآنـع..! مجهودي..~

## عاشقة المستحييل

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم..!* 
*بدون مقدمآت آخليكم مع الموضوع..~* 
*..[قومي نآمـي].. آحمد الصآنـع..!* 


*http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jNIoVjs6VBA* 

*من متى وعيوني عنك صآيمه*  
*من متى وآنتي تبين ومآتجين*  
*يآحمآمة بيت فيني هآيمه* 
*آفقدك دآيم وآدري تفقدين*  
*صرت آحس انك مشآعر دآيمه* 
*مهمآ غبتي..!*
*مهمآ غبتي..!*
*..بآلمسسسآفه تسكنين..* 
*لو تجين آجوآئي صآرت غآيمه*  
*تجمعين آحسآسي فيك وتنطرين*  
*آحلمي في الحب طفلة هآيمه*  
*وآن صحيتي بسبتي بدموع عين*  
*موتي فيني دآم ضآيمه*  
*وعيشي عمرك يآحيآة القلب فيه* 
*يآلله نآمي..!*
*يآلله نآمي..!*
*..لك عيوني عآينه..* 
*آن عمت عن شوف غيرك صدقيني* 
*رآح آغمض..!*
*رآح آغمض..!*
*.. طـــــــــول مآ آنتي نآيمـه..* 
*وآلسهر موضوع بين العين وبين*  
*يآصبآح الخير وآنتي قآيمه*  
*هو صبآحك ليه يفرق علميني*  
*يآبعد قلبي وكل من لآيمه*  
*تصبحين بخير ..[وآكثر تعشقين]..* 
*مجهـودي..~*

----------

